# NEED Advice For Buying Graphics Card- GTX 780,770 or HD 7970 Vaporx



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello, 
I am just planning to buy a gfx card pretty soon but I am really confused with which one should i GO. 

My Current Budget is 35K and I was planning to go for HD 7970 VporX 3gb few days back. Now I saw rolling in their Nvdia Gtx 780 out inmarket with price tag of 47K , and now following that 770 is on market too. Both of these cards are performing well and better than HD 7970. 

So I chnaged my plan and thought of buying gtx 770 , but *Cilus Suggested *that any upcoming games will be Memory Based and so One always should go with a card having Higher Memory. *Now this is making me think twice and  I am in Dillemma. *

If I want to get rid of all this then I have to get Gtx 780 and thats almost 10K more , which is a bit difficult for me atm as I need to chnage up my psu as well
So, shall I go with Gtx770 reagrdless its 2GB or I should put emphasis what CILUS said- HIGHER MEMORY ... 

Please suugest me what should i do, much apreciated

Thanks


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

GTX 770 has much smoother gameplay & lesser frame latencies..

BTW what resolution you game at ??
for 1080p 2 GB should be enough


----------



## rock2702 (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hello,
> I am just planning to buy a gfx card pretty soon but I am really confused with which one should i GO.
> 
> My Current Budget is 35K and I was planning to go for HD 7970 VporX 3gb few days back. Now I saw rolling in their Nvdia Gtx 780 out inmarket with price tag of 47K , and now following that 770 is on market too. Both of these cards are performing well and better than HD 7970.
> ...



Kindly check your messaging inbox.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> GTX 770 has much smoother gameplay & lesser frame latencies..
> 
> BTW what resolution you game at ??
> for 1080p 2 GB should be enough



I game at 23 inch -1080p, but i have a plan to increase it. But not much, maximum to 26-28 inch .



rock2702 said:


> Kindly check your messaging inbox.



Ya, Replied to that


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

GTX 770 is nothing but a re branded GTX 680 with a very good PCB and higher clock speed resulting better overclocking potential. Sure, it performs better than HD 7970 normal version but does it perform better than the GHz edition? In fact they perform similarly with their respective stock speeds. Currently HD 7970 custom versions like the Gigabyte versions are available around 27K which are allready overclocked over 1000 MHz and due to the superior cooler and PCB, can be overclocked further. On the other had, GTX 770 is 30K+ and you will get maximum of 3 to 4% higher FPS in couple of games and in others 7970 will be faster. Also 3 GB Video Memory is a factor you should be consider while playing games with high AA and AF settings.
So make your decision. Regarding Frame Latency, any single GPU card from both red and green camp have no issues with latest drivers.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I game at 23 inch -1080p, but i have a plan to increase it. But not much, maximum to 26-28 inch .



Man size has nothing with resolution.. 5" Galaxy s4 & a standard 32" HDTV have same resolution..
as i said 2GB is enough for 1080p


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> GTX 770 is nothing but a re branded GTX 680 with a very good PCB and higher clock speed resulting better overclocking potential. Sure, it performs better than HD 7970 normal version but does it perform better than the GHz edition? In fact they perform similarly with their respective stock speeds. Currently HD 7970 custom versions like the Gigabyte versions are available around 27K which are allready overclocked over 1000 MHz and due to the superior cooler and PCB, can be overclocked further. On the other had, GTX 770 is 30K+ and you will get maximum of 3 to 4% higher FPS in couple of games and in others 7970 will be faster. Also 3 GB Video Memory is a factor you should be consider while playing games with high AA and AF settings.
> So make your decision. Regarding Frame Latency, any single GPU card from both red and green camp have no issues with latest drivers.



 Should i wait a bit and spend 10k more to get Gtx 780? 
WHat do you say on this matter?
I have planned to buy PS4, so do you really suggest spedning that much on pc? 










Chaitanya said:


> Man size has nothing with resolution.. 5" Galaxy s4 & a standard 32" HDTV have same resolution..
> as i said 2GB is enough for 1080p



Doesnt Really size matters For the monitors? I am sepaking about monitors friend not tv... Clear me up please...


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 28, 2013)

^^^ he means to say that resolution matter not the size as you are playing on 1080p  then it wont be an issue if you play on either 20' or 27' monitor or 50' full HD TV


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I have planned to buy PS4, so do you really suggest spedning that much on pc?



Good question...
Prbably you must save some dough(get HD7970) or cancel desicion of PS4 & get a kick ass PC..
Don't spend on both (for my take spend on PC & avoid a console)

Did you get the point of size & reolution ??



Cilus said:


> Regarding Frame Latency, any single GPU card from both red and green camp *____* have any issues with latest drivers.



Did you miss a don't there??


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

ASUS  HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX PLATINUM

ASUS  HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX  


Are this two cards performs same as Vapor-X ? I just saw them in MD computers . - Didnt know they are already here in Inida

ALso, I will get an ps4 for sure so keeping that point in mind suggest me how much should i spend.....


Thanks


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a look at this, GIGABYTE Announces GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC with 4GB | techPowerUp

If you can get it in MD computers better buy this. what do you say CILUS?


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2013)

just get a gtx 780 with a 27 inch monitor having 2560*1440 res. ie dell ultrasharp u2711 and forget console. Drop a gtx 780 a few months later for sli.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> just get a gtx 780 with a 27 inch monitor having 2560*1440 res. ie dell ultrasharp u2711 and forget
> console. Drop a gtx 780 a few months later for sli.



ALright, I will not get any console...
But Almost all upcoming games are AMD based , having 4th gen eng ., as far as I heard. Wont you think on that part?

Also, If i Buy a LED TV other than monitor Will it affect my card efficiency or is it a good idea to do so?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

LED TV or Monitor, both will work same with your GPU. But for TV, now you will only get Full HD or 1920X1080 resolution whereas for Monitor, I think you might get XHD or 2560X1440 resolution as suggested by TopGear. But I don't think those Monitors will come cheap. In fact in India, they are extremely overpriced.

Regarding Game dependencies, ya, there is a chance that a lots of multiplatform games will be optimized for AMD CPU and GPU architecture as consoles are also using same design. But GTX 780 is a very powerful card and if you can get it, get it. However, it is justified for 2560X1440 resolution. For 1920X1080, even a HD 7970 1000 MHz version will do.

Both 7970 Matrix Paltinum and Vapor-X are coming at 30K+ and the improvement you will get over the Gigabyte card, is not justified for the price.


----------



## jasku (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> ALright, I will not get any console...
> But Almost all upcoming games are AMD based , having 4th gen eng ., as far as I heard. Wont you think on that part?
> 
> Also, If i Buy a LED TV other than monitor Will it affect my card efficiency or is it a good idea to do so?



What do you mean by all upcoming games are AMD based? There is nothing of that sort, they maybe optimized to a particular vendors hardware, does not mean the opposing vendors product will not run the game. So, you can go for either an nVidia or AMD card, doesn't really matter. 

As per your fuzzy requirements, Cilus's suggestion makes most sense, get a non reference 7970, it will satisfy all your needs. The size of the monitor does not matter, its the resolution that counts, you can game at 720p on a 30' monitor if you choose to. Bottom line, I would also recommend the 7970, as I own one, and game at 1080p on Dell 24' panel, the card runs most games at max settings without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ Nicely put. In fact OP can go for a Crossfire in future. AMD has already confirmed that their Multi-GPU Stuttering fix driver will be released in July which will address all the Frame Latency and Stuttering issues. Tomshardware had done a testing 1.5 Months back with the experimental version of this driver and they said that it has fixed issues by a good margin. Hope the final version will completely eliminate those. 
In fact I am waiting for HD 7950 CF.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

jasku said:


> What do you mean by all upcoming games are AMD based? There is nothing of that sort, they maybe optimized to a particular vendors hardware, does not mean the opposing vendors product will not run the game. So, you can go for either an nVidia or AMD card, doesn't really matter.
> 
> As per your fuzzy requirements, Cilus's suggestion makes most sense, get a non reference 7970, it will satisfy all your needs. The size of the monitor does not matter, its the resolution that counts, you can game at 720p on a 30' monitor if you choose to. Bottom line, I would also recommend the 7970, as I own one, and game at 1080p on Dell 24' panel, the card runs most games at max settings without breaking a sweat.




Thanks for the Suggestion. My requirement is not so Fuzzy- To be clear & Short- I just want a GPU that would be best both in current and future Prospect

Now Look, If you research a bit you will find some games performs in  either of them with a bit of up and down.So , that *up and down* may increase a bit in coming future as Textur architecture may be based on AMD Eng both in software and Hardware terms ,thats what i tried to meant . Also, the Nvdia cards , though good, are a bit pricey as compared to their respective performnce level isnt it?? 

Me too prefer AMD and thinking to go with ASUS hd 7970 MATRIX Platinum - Will it be a wise choice to do?


----------



## jasku (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks for the Suggestion. My requirement is not so Fuzzy- To be clear & Short- I just want a GPU that would be best both in current and future Prospect
> 
> Now Look, If you research a bit you will find some games performs in  either of them with a bit of up and down.So , that *up and down* may increase a bit in coming future as Textur architecture may be based on AMD Eng both in software and Hardware terms ,thats what i tried to meant . Also, the Nvdia cards , though good, are a bit pricey as compared to their respective performnce level isnt it??
> 
> Me too prefer AMD and thinking to go with ASUS hd 7970 MATRIX Platinum - Will it be a wise choice to do?



"I just want a GPU that would be best both in current and future Prospect" - In the binary world this requirement is extremely fuzzy, you need to define what your "current" and "future" needs are (primarily gaming resolution, timeline of future, etc..)

The "up and down" that you refer to with the hardware concerned will be negligible ( a few frames) and hence the 7970 would be best suited for your requirements.

I have always wanted to try a dual GPU setup, but has never happened for me, because most times I ended buying a newer GPU, I am guessing most people are in a similar boat, but if you ever want to upscale you have the option, I dont have much knowledge about dual GPU setups, just the usual, single is always better, and that SLI scales better than Xfire, which is what Clius mentioned AMD is working on. Also, do some research, read some reviews on sites like Tomshardware, Anandtech, etc...

The vibe I am getting from whatever I have read so far is that the 7970 would be a good fit for you, give you more than enough fire power, and a wise choice.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ Nicely put. In fact OP can go for a Crossfire in future. AMD has already confirmed that their Multi-GPU Stuttering fix driver will be released in July which will address all the Frame Latency and Stuttering issues. Tomshardware had done a testing 1.5 Months back with the experimental version of this driver and they said that it has fixed issues by a good margin. Hope the final version will completely eliminate those.
> In fact I am waiting for HD 7950 CF.



Thanks Cilus For the INFO. It was You who warned me to avoid Xfire Setup. But now if you suggest Amd has already cured that , then I would love to take 7970 and crossfire it within few months if possible. That would suffice my requirement I hope as I also do rendering, Multimedia  based works too.

Now , can you please tell which one should i go with- ASUS matrix Platinum would be a good choice?





jasku said:


> "I just want a GPU that would be best both in current and future Prospect" - In the binary world this requirement is extremely fuzzy, you need to define what your "current" and "future" needs are (primarily gaming resolution, timeline of future, etc..)
> 
> The "up and down" that you refer to with the hardware concerned will be negligible ( a few frames) and hence the 7970 would be best suited for your requirements.
> 
> ...




Ok, Accepted your proposal- Ya  you are absolutely right , in this Binary World there is nothing that can be future proof.. But by future prospect I tried to meant the general amount of time that it can provide me with , to keep up th Flame right. Now Its Ovio that i need to do modification within couple of years ....

Look , I might like to game at a bit bigger resolution and the time i want this gfx cards to help me for- 2 years approx.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> ASUS matrix Platinum would be a good choice?



Hell Yeah....
A beast of overclocking... overclocks to 1302MHz @ 59 C @ load??
DOwnsides : *Requires 3 slots ...* CFX may be problematic..


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Hell Yeah....
> A beast of overclocking... overclocks to 1302MHz @ 59 C @ load??
> DOwnsides : *Requires 3 slots ...* CFX may be problematic..


Ok,

I have Asus Crosshair V Formula - will there be space to Xfire in future ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

With that board surely you have enough room cause it's 3 way SLI/CFX compatible so 1, 3 slots will do work..( AFAIK)

Let others say something


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

In HD 6800 and HD 6900 series, there was not much problem with Crossfire setup and I have used HD 6870 CF for nearly 2 years without issues. In fact HD 6970 CF was able to run games far smoother, both visually and FPS wise, than GTX 580 SLI and proved by most of review sites. The problem is actually with the current generation HD 7000 cards. The reason is actually simple, GCN architecture is a complete different design than AMD's previous generation VLIW4 and VLIW5 design. So in a single dirver, providing performance for two generation of different architecture is little tough and that's why AMD is working to optimize it.
For card, just get the Gigabyte one as I suggested. It is almost as good as the Matrix Platinum. Both cards are having custom PCB and non referrence cooler and stock performance is same. Now Matrix Platinum uses very high quality components, high number of power phases resulting slightly better overclocking potential and more voltage tweaking capabilities. But it is also a tripple slot card and will be difficult to use in Crossfire in a Mid-Tower cabinet.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In HD 6800 and HD 6900 series, there was not much problem with Crossfire setup and I have used HD 6870 CF for nearly 2 years without issues. In fact HD 6970 CF was able to run games far smoother, both visually and FPS wise, than GTX 580 SLI and proved by most of review sites. The problem is actually with the current generation HD 7000 cards. The reason is actually simple, GCN architecture is a complete different design than AMD's previous generation VLIW4 and VLIW5 design. So in a single dirver, providing performance for two generation of different architecture is little tough and that's why AMD is working to optimize it.
> For card, just get the Gigabyte one as I suggested. It is almost as good as the Matrix Platinum. Both cards are having custom PCB and non referrence cooler and stock performance is same. Now Matrix Platinum uses very high quality components, high number of power phases resulting slightly better overclocking potential and more voltage tweaking capabilities. But it is also a tripple slot card and will be difficult to use in Crossfire in a Mid-Tower cabinet.



Thanks for the info , much appreciated.

SO, you are suggesting me  to buy the gigabyte one , but gigabyte have some RIM issues in West bengal isnt it? 
Md Computers closed there shutters for Gigabyte Gfx cards so where do you suggest to buy? 

Also, If I chose to buy Matrix Platinum will it too difficult for Xfire in a 3 Slot Crossfire/SLI Mobo ?  
I will be buying nzxt Mid-Tower cabinet , I am having CollerMaster 690 ii Advance now...


Another Thing is that - The Price Diff  between Aus and Gigabyet card is Really good- around 8-9k SO is it worth that much? or Should I save it by going for Gigabyte one..


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 28, 2013)

HARDOCP -
killer overclocker...  get it.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> HARDOCP -
> killer overclocker...  get it.



Ok, But Gigabyte is having serious warranty Problems in WB as i heard few months back . Can Anyone help me with that info?


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 28, 2013)

Offtopic- sorry for OT but will 8150 be a bottleneck for 7970 ghz ed./770/780?


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Offtopic- sorry for OT but will 8150 be a bottleneck for 7970 ghz ed./770/780?



 Its a good and one of the Top Procy . There wont be any problems happning ...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

FX-8150 cannot perform as good as Intel 2nd and 3rd Gen i5 Processors in gaming but it won't be a bottleneck at 1080P resolution. Overclocking can also help to improve the performance.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> FX-8150 cannot perform as good as Intel 2nd and 3rd Gen i5 Processors in gaming but it won't be a bottleneck at 1080P resolution. Overclocking can also help to improve the performance.


Cilus, Please check my Above posts and help me . I am waiting for your answers


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2013)

I also want to know exactly who handles the A.S.S. of GB gfx cards ?


----------



## Arnab (Jun 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> I also want to know exactly who handles the A.S.S. of GB gfx cards ?



Ya Me too,
That thing only restraining me from Buying gigabyte Gfx card...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah TG himself had a bitter experience..
@ OP better confirm with guys staying there & having some RMA exp..


----------



## Arnab (Jun 29, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Yeah TG himself had a bitter experience..
> @ OP better confirm with guys staying there & having some RMA exp..



I called up SMC International today and they said if I buy from them then They wil provide the A.S.S  , i just need to ship it back to them.
Now tell me whether that would be a good idea or should i buy the VaporX Edi.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 29, 2013)

Arnab said:


> should i buy the VaporX Edi.



If you can buy vapor x why not ASUS Matrix??

Also you can trust SMC...
Let others comment..


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

^^ I would say HD 7970 Matrix .. one year extra warranty and much better After Sales support worth the extra.



Chaitanya said:


> Yeah TG himself had a bitter experience..
> @ OP better confirm with guys staying there & having some RMA exp..



nah, I'm not having anything personal on recommending GB but they really effed up that time and the reply and the solution GB provided well I am still not satisfied with that and now MSI is taking the same route though only marginally different.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2013)

smc provides good A.S.S. i had experience with them. their response was good.
they had my sapphire 6950 replaced and i received a dual fan version unlockable to 6970


----------



## Arnab (Jun 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I would say HD 7970 Matrix .. one year extra warranty and much better After Sales support worth the extra.



Hmm, Its almost 5-6K extra... Do you think its worth taking? 





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> smc provides good A.S.S. i had experience with them. their response was good.
> they had my sapphire 6950 replaced and i received a dual fan version unlockable to 6970



SO you saying , I can go with SMC?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> nah, I'm not having anything personal on recommending GB but they really effed up that time and the reply and the solution GB provided well I am still not satisfied with that and now MSI is taking the same route though only marginally different.



it seems to be that you are one of the unlucky people out there who had some cumbersome experience with rma process. First monitor,then mobo and now graphic card
@op, smc is,no doubt, a trusted e-tailer. The only thing you have to do is to make sure the availability before transfering the money.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 30, 2013)

I also think if SMC can provide the Gigabyte card then OP should go for it. Because if there is a problem in future with local Gigabyte service, OP can always replace the card through SMC root.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> SO you saying , I can go with SMC?



yup, smc is trusted


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jul 1, 2013)

OP should go for the Gigabyte OC version card, budget wise it will be the best VFM.
I don't think that spending 5-6k extra on ASUS matrix platinum 7970 will give any huge benefit except some extra tweaking clock speed and quality components.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I would say HD 7970 Matrix .. one year extra warranty and much better After Sales support worth the extra.



Considering OP is covered by SMC gigabyte seems to be btr option cause
*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1328588884f5KPiYuIly_8_2.gif


> the stock GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7970's temperature was 34 degrees Celsius while the fans were running at 20%, and extremely quiet. Under full load the temperature increased to 67c, however fan speed only increased to 34%. We did not have any issue with the fans at this speed. On the overclocked GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7970 we had fan speeds set to 80%, *which was not as loud as most video cards, and helped remove a ton of excess heat. At idle, the video cards temperature was 25 degrees Celsius.* Under full load with* fans still at 80% temperature only reached 56c*.



*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1350337975kpLWqATHq4_9_2.gif


> We tested the temp at the highest possible frequency we could to see if it could maintain a cool temperature, and it definitely can. Noise-wise, the video card is quiet when you don't use the Turbo Fan. However, once you push that button *there is a noticeable sound increase, but it isn't an annoying sound. There is no whine, or buzzing, or high pitched frequencies, it's just a constant low rush of air sound*. ASUS has done a good job on the acoustics with this video card. Inside a case, it would be hard to hear even at 100% fan speed with gaming going on.


Looks like gigabyte card has lot more cooling potential in it's arsenal..


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it seems to be that you are one of the unlucky people out there who had some cumbersome experience with rma process. First monitor,then mobo and now graphic card
> @op, smc is,no doubt, a trusted e-tailer. The only thing you have to do is to make sure the availability before transfering the money.



well may be but I've sold my luck and soul  anyway, looking at all the options I think Op should go with GB but may be I'm a little biased to ROG series products after looking at all the world records


----------



## Arnab (Jul 1, 2013)

Ya, Truly The Gigabyte card provide a lot of Cooling and I should move on with it. 

It will take few days for SMC to bring in the stock so thy said to make my call after 10 days to confirm...



topgear said:


> well may be but I've sold my luck and soul  anyway, looking at all the options I think Op should go with GB but may be I'm a little biased to ROG series products after looking at all the world records


+1, I cant deny this for myself also. 
But as far as the pricing is concerned I think  I can use that in other PC components like Getting a NZXT caby


----------



## Arnab (Jul 8, 2013)

Hows the GTX 770 AMP ?? Is It worth that much?


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2013)

GTX 770 Amp should be faster by ~10% compared to HD7970 but the main con here is the 2GB vram which shows it's weakness in some game titles.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> GTX 770 Amp should be faster by ~10% compared to HD7970 but the main con here is the 2GB vram which shows it's weakness in some game titles.



Quite true about the VRAM case, I was expecting that and stopped myself from being swayed away ...


----------



## DDIF (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking the thread but I though it'd be better to post here than create a new thread. I recently friend my *Inno3d iChill GTX680 Accelero Hybrid 4 GB* due to bad drivers, so I am in dire need of a gfx card because I don't have any onboard gfx.
I play game at max settings on 1920x1080 res and mostly with 3D on. I don't plan on buying another card for next 20 months at least.
My full specs are here. My budget is 40k, give or take 2k. So what are my options.
I was thinking about Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4 GB *or* ASuS HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX PLATINUM.
*No nVidia card pls.*


----------



## Arnab (Jul 8, 2013)

Spec looks very nice. 
Just like me, you too can go for HD 7970 . If you like to have the Multi-Monitor setup better go for Sapphire Toxic 6GB version. Else stick with the Gigabyte and keep your money for future Xfire setup. 





ManiDhillon said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread but I though it'd be better to post here than create a new thread. I recently friend my *Inno3d iChill GTX680 Accelero Hybrid 4 GB* due to bad drivers, so I am in dire need of a gfx card because I don't have any onboard gfx.
> I play game at max settings on 1920x1080 res and mostly with 3D on. I don't plan on buying another card for next 20 months at least.
> My full specs are here. My budget is 40k, give or take 2k. So what are my options.
> I was thinking about Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4 GB *or* ASuS HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX PLATINUM.
> *No nVidia card pls.*


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 9, 2013)

What am suggesting is a little different. Why spend so much on a graphics card ? I rather suggest you get a mid range graphics like 7850/7870 and save up the money for the PS4. There are a lot of great games coming for PS4 and you might regret if you spend all of your money on one thing when instead you could have both by making some sacrifices.PS4 is going to be a killer.


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread but I though it'd be better to post here than create a new thread. I recently friend my *Inno3d iChill GTX680 Accelero Hybrid 4 GB* due to bad drivers, so I am in dire need of a gfx card because I don't have any onboard gfx.
> I play game at max settings on 1920x1080 res and mostly with 3D on. I don't plan on buying another card for next 20 months at least.
> My full specs are here. My budget is 40k, give or take 2k. So what are my options.
> I was thinking about Asus NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 4 GB *or* ASuS HD7970 3GB DDR5 MATRIX PLATINUM.
> *No nVidia card pls.*



just a question : how are you planning to RMA the *Inno3d iChill GTX680 Accelero Hybrid 4 GB ??* Do they have any distri/Sc here ??


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Spec looks very nice.
> Just like me, you too can go for HD 7970 . If you like to have the Multi-Monitor setup better go for Sapphire Toxic 6GB version. Else stick with the Gigabyte and keep your money for future Xfire setup.


Thanks, I am thinking about ASuS HD7970 3GB MATRIX PLATINUM ROG Edition but it isn't available online as of right now. Rather then spend lots of money on 7990 or GNC 2.0 cards when they come, I will add another 7970 in crossfire next year. Now the problem is just deciding which 7970 to go.


mohit9206 said:


> What am suggesting is a little different. Why spend so much on a graphics card ? I rather suggest you get a mid range graphics like 7850/7870 and save up the money for the PS4. There are a lot of great games coming for PS4 and you might regret if you spend all of your money on one thing when instead you could have both by making some sacrifices.PS4 is going to be a killer.


I am not much into console gaming, so PS4 is out of question. Thanks for the suggestion though.


topgear said:


> just a question : how are you planning to RMA the *Inno3d iChill GTX680 Accelero Hybrid 4 GB ??* Do they have any distri/Sc here ??


Nope, they don't. So it is going to get dust here. no RMA or anything. So what do you think about my options?


----------



## Arnab (Jul 9, 2013)

Did you see What i stated? 
Don't spend that much, like me go for Gigabyte 3 GB Version. Its the best in every possible way.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Did you see What i stated?
> Don't spend that much, like me go for Gigabyte 3 GB Version. Its the best in every possible way.


How much is the GigaByte one?It was around 30,555/- on Flipkart sometime ago. You are talking about the OC version with three fans, right? I can only buy from e-retailers or if there is a huge price difference then I can ask one of my friends in Delhi to buy from Nehru Place.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jul 9, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope, they don't. So it is going to get dust here. no RMA or anything. So what do you think about my options?



Why dont you try with local computer service chains like global computers etc.. it might just be issue with capacitors or other parts  being burned.. and the GPU may be fine..
The service chain I mentioned had helped me with my two AGP cards.. you should try first before shelling that kind of money.
BTW.. where are you from?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 9, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Why dont you try with local computer service chains like global computers etc.. it might just be issue with capacitors or other parts  being burned.. and the GPU may be fine..
> The service chain I mentioned had helped me with my two AGP cards.. you should try first before shelling that kind of money.
> BTW.. where are you from?



Punjab


----------



## Arnab (Jul 9, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> How much is the GigaByte one?It was around 30,555/- on Flipkart sometime ago. You are talking about the OC version with three fans, right? I can only buy from e-retailers or if there is a huge price difference then I can ask one of my friends in Delhi to buy from Nehru Place.



Ya, That one.
Its 27.5k in SMC international. I called them up sometimes back and the new stock will arrive soon. So you can ask your friend to buy and send you from there....


----------



## DDIF (Jul 10, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ya, That one.
> Its 27.5k in SMC international. I called them up sometimes back and the new stock will arrive soon. So you can ask your friend to buy and send you from there....


Actually I am thinking of selling my System and build a new rig from scratch. So now I will wait for some days, until then you can post how your card is faring.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 10, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Actually I am thinking of selling my System and build a new rig from scratch. So now I will wait for some days, until then you can post how your card is faring.



HMM. Ok . 
I Will post here. Stay tuned. 
Whatever you may do, if you buy this card its totally VFM


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> Nope, they don't. So it is going to get dust here. no RMA or anything. So what do you think about my options?



see this is the main reason why you should not get some tech product from foreign country which does not offer global warranty .. anyway, you can contact Inno3d through telephone, email ( try to get hold of some higher official ) or their FB page about the RMA - most probably it won't workout but there's no harm in trying.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> see this is the main reason why you should not get some tech product from foreign country which does not offer global warranty .. anyway, you can contact Inno3d through telephone, email ( try to get hold of some higher official ) or their FB page about the RMA - most probably it won't workout but there's no harm in trying.


Lol, you are right but I din't think that the card would die just in four months when I bought this. Anyway, whats done is done. I was angry when I said that *No nVidia Cards*, of course *beggars can't be choosers*. If I want to play games in Linux then I have to stick with nVidia because their binary driver is far better than AMD in performance.
But now I will buy from India and buy a good brand, then there won't be a problem[RMA] if I fry my card with drivers.
What do you guys think about GTX 770 GTX 780? It's selling online for 46,999/- but I think I can get a better bargain on retail market.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> What do you guys think about GTX 770? It's selling online for 46,999/- but I think I can get a better bargain on retail market.



LOLwut ??

GTX 770 is in 32-34k range Products

I guess you were talking about GTX 780..


----------



## DDIF (Jul 11, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> LOLwut ??
> GTX 770 is in 32-34k range Products
> I guess you were talking about GTX 780..


Sorry, my bad. Yeah I was talking about GTX 780.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

GTX 780 for 47k??
very niiice ..
get it damn.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2013)

for GTX 780 first preference is Asus ( DC II OC ) and then comes Zotac but due to dollar price hike these cards got too much pricey and you my need to shell out 50K+.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> for GTX 780 first preference is Asus ( DC II OC ) and then comes Zotac but due to dollar price hike these cards got too much pricey and you my need to shell out 50K+.



So, GtX 780 Is a Good choice over AMD You Saying Top?

But As Cilus suggested me, Its not a VFM and therefore one should stick with AMD. 
Moreover, Upcoming games are Based on AMD architecture as far as I heard from a Developer Zone.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah more of Major titles are AMD based already


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> for GTX 780 first preference is Asus ( DC II OC ) and then comes Zotac but due to dollar price hike these cards got too much pricey and you my need to shell out 50K+.



GTX 780 is selling for *47k+TAX(ASUS-Nvidia Reference)* and *44k+TAX(ZOTAC Nvidia Reference)*. AMD HD7970 6GB OC Edition is for 42k.
So all in all, what should I do now, urgent. Prices will hike again on Monday.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> So, GtX 780 Is a Good choice over AMD You Saying Top?
> 
> But As Cilus suggested me, Its not a VFM and therefore one should stick with AMD.
> Moreover, Upcoming games are Based on AMD architecture as far as I heard from a Developer Zone.



GTX 780 is not VFM - granted but when you are going to get the Top notch performance from a gpu the VFM thing becomes obsolete and many games are going to be AMD optimized but this has happened before and will happen in the future but that did not stop GTX 780 ( or the almighty big bro Titan ) from being the one of the most fastest single gpu, right ? 



ManiDhillon said:


> GTX 780 is selling for 47k9ASUS) and 44k(ZOTAC). AMD HD7970 6GB OC Edition is for 42k.
> So all in all, what should I do now, urgent. Prices will hike again on Monday.



I would say go for it - Asus GTX 780 DCII Top is really a great card you can have in your gaming arsenal.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 13, 2013)

> GTX 780 is not VFM - granted but when you are going to get the Top notch performance from a gpu the VFM thing becomes obsolete and many games are going to be AMD optimized but this has happened before and will happen in the future but that did not stop GTX 780 ( or the almighty big bro Titan ) from being the one of the most fastest single gpu, right ?



Hmm, Thats also true. 
So, Do you suggest me also to buy GTX780? 
NOTE-  I do Huge Graphics oriented Applications ....


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hmm, Thats also true.
> So, Do you suggest me also to buy GTX780?
> NOTE-  I do Huge Graphics oriented Applications ....



Which applications? Can you be a bit specific ?


----------



## Arnab (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Which applications? Can you be a bit specific ?


Starting from full Adobe Creative Suit to Adobe Lightroom . Plus HDR Sofwares for Photography Post Productions etc...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Starting from full Adobe Creative Suit to Adobe Lightroom . Plus HDR Sofwares for Photography Post Productions etc...



Adobe creative suite has CUDA enabled plugins. Normal gaming cards are fine for these kind of works. Even a Gtx 760 is fine for your workload.
You'll find a big performance jump in gaming over your 5850. 780 is kind of overkill for single 1080p monitors. If you can shell out that much, then no problem in going for it.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Adobe creative suite has CUDA enabled plugins. Normal gaming cards are fine for these kind of works. Even a Gtx 760 is fine for your workload.
> You'll find a big performance jump in gaming over your 5850. 780 is kind of overkill for single 1080p monitors. If you can shell out that much, then no problem in going for it.



OK, but Dont you think AMD Out Performs Nvdia a bit in Applications?

Ya, I may have multi monitor Setup idea in future...


----------



## DDIF (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Starting from full Adobe Creative Suit to Adobe Lightroom . Plus HDR Sofwares for Photography Post Productions etc...


My old GTX 680 4GB was too good for Adobe LightRoom, you can see instant result in high quality raw images as soon as you apply any filter or change. So I think we can expect good performance boost with 780.
And just rest assured as soon as I get the card delivered to my doorsteps, I will test the main applications/games and post the result.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> OK, but Dont you think *AMD Out Performs Nvidia* a bit in Applications?
> 
> Ya, I may have multi monitor Setup idea in future...



That is highly subjective and a misconception. There are lot of applications in which Nvidia outperforms AMD. Current AMD GCN based cards have better general purpose compute ability than Nvidia Kepler cards. But your usage does not fall in compute based applications. AMD is basically better than Nvidia in open-cl based compute apps like ray-tracing ( open-cl only), bitmining and financial analysis. In CUDA, its nvidia only as AMD does not support that API. 

There is a lot more to it that is beyond the scope of this discussion. So it isn't like AMD is better than Nvidia in applications. The reverse is also hold true in a lot of scenarios.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 13, 2013)

Its  Bitcoin Mining I think, and that may count a bit to me. 
Anyway,I agree with every other point yous said ....So for now both are good at their ends , it just that you need to see which is good VFM ...






vickybat said:


> That is highly subjective and a misconception. There are lot of applications in which Nvidia outperforms AMD. Current AMD GCN based cards have better general purpose compute ability than Nvidia Kepler cards. But your usage does not fall in compute based applications. AMD is basically better than Nvidia in open-cl based compute apps like ray-tracing ( open-cl only), bitmining and financial analysis. In CUDA, its nvidia only as AMD does not support that API.
> 
> There is a lot more to it that is beyond the scope of this discussion. So it isn't like AMD is better than Nvidia in applications. The reverse is also hold true in a lot of scenarios.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Its  Bitcoin Mining I think, and that may count a bit to me.
> Anyway,I agree with every other point yous said ....So for now both are good at their ends , it just that you need to see which is good VFM ...


And buddy either way you wouldn't be mining bitcoins with just one 7970. That is low spec for mining.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Its  Bitcoin Mining I think, and that may count a bit to me.
> Anyway,I agree with every other point yous said ....So for now both are good at their ends , it just that you need to see which is good VFM ...



If you want to mine bitcoins, then AMD all the way. Besides, there are specialized FPGA miners which are built for mining only and have very high hash rates.
They will be ideal IMO. But adobe creative suite favors Nvidia as it supports CUDA. So you're going for a 780? 



ManiDhillon said:


> And buddy either way you wouldn't be mining bitcoins with just one 7970. That is low spec for mining.



Wow you've already purchased the 780 ? Congrats man. 
What about the 680? Won't you RMA it through some contacts?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 13, 2013)

basic card of gtx 780 from asus i bought a month back was 43k


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> basic card of gtx 780 from asus i bought a month back was 43k



Man, everybody are after the 780 now !!!! Congrats buddy. Pics??


----------



## DDIF (Jul 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> If you want to mine bitcoins, then AMD all the way. Besides, there are specialized FPGA miners which are built for mining only and have very high hash rates.
> They will be ideal IMO. But adobe creative suite favors Nvidia as it supports CUDA. So you're going for a 780?
> 
> Wow you've already purchased the 780 ? Congrats man.
> What about the 680? Won't you RMA it through some contacts?



Yup dude, I've ordered it and they have shipped it but due to $ fluctuation and low price of Indian Rupee I got it for almost 47k. And it is Zotac.
I think the card will arrive on Tuesday or Monday at the best, the I will see what all the fuss is about GTX 780.
I won't be RMAing my 680 but when I go to Delhi I will make sure to visit some GFX repair person. If they can make it work then I will use this as PhysX card, if not then it will decorate my computer junk.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 14, 2013)

> And buddy either way you wouldn't be mining bitcoins with just one 7970. That is low spec for mining.


Ya, Its really Low Spec and I would certainly not do that. I have planned to push Xfire within couple of months.




> If you want to mine bitcoins, then AMD all the way. Besides, there are specialized FPGA miners which are built for mining only and have very high hash rates.
> They will be ideal IMO. But adobe creative suite favors Nvidia as it supports CUDA. So you're going for a 780?



I am still not convinced enough to go for Nvidia mate. dont know why, there may be some feeling about amd that gets hold on my mind and replace nvidia. Please dont misunderstand me , its just a personal thing. 

I need to think few more days and listen to some more suggestions.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Man, everybody are after the 780 now !!!! Congrats buddy. Pics??



no no man i didn't buy it i bought it for my friend i don't even have dough for a 7950 man (ya i know seeing my sig that would be pathetically miserable)..............


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ya, Its really Low Spec and I would certainly not do that. I have planned to push Xfire within couple of months.
> 
> I am still not convinced enough to go for Nvidia mate. dont know why, there may be some feeling about amd that gets hold on my mind and replace nvidia. Please dont misunderstand me , its just a personal thing.
> 
> I need to think few more days and listen to some more suggestions.....



if yuou want you can wait for the new AMDS drivers which is supposed to fix frame timing/latency ise and then go for 2x HD7950s 



ManiDhillon said:


> My old GTX 680 4GB was too good for Adobe LightRoom, you can see instant result in high quality raw images as soon as you apply any filter or change. So I think we can expect good performance boost with 780.
> And just rest assured as soon as I get the card delivered to my doorsteps, I will test the main applications/games and post the result.



where from you ordered this and don't forget to register your card within 14 days of purchase to get the benefit of 5 years warranty.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> I am still not convinced enough to go for Nvidia mate. dont know why, there may be some feeling about amd that gets hold on my mind and replace nvidia. Please dont misunderstand me , its just a personal thing.
> I need to think few more days and listen to some more suggestions.....


As much as I hate to admit it, nVidia has better binary driver support for both Windows and Linux ATM. I had AMD 6850 also, I always struggled with their binary drivers in Linux to get full performance.
But then AMD did surprise me by releasing their GFX Datasheet and by helping devs make better open-source drivers for AMD cards but still it lacks much in Linux (which I use more than I use Windows).
After my card went kaput, I was really thinking of going back to AMD but then I thought about 3D gaming and my good friends here at TDF gave me good advise to change my mind. I still might buy some AMD GFX which they launch next, provided they fix their drivers also. So last chance before buying, get your priorities straight bro.


topgear said:


> where from you ordered this and don't forget to register your card within 14 days of purchase to get the benefit of 5 years warranty.


I bought it from GolchhaIT, I will register as soon as I get it, thanks for this info.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 14, 2013)

> if yuou want you can wait for the new AMDS drivers which is supposed to fix frame timing/latency ise and then go for 2x HD7950s


I wouldnt go for HD 7950s, I will Have 2 HD 7970s Either of ASUS or Gigabyte.Do you think that would be a fair choice?
Or Should I go with GTX 780 ? 



> As much as I hate to admit it, nVidia has better binary driver support for both Windows and Linux ATM. I had AMD 6850 also, I always struggled with their binary drivers in Linux to get full performance.
> But then AMD did surprise me by releasing their GFX Datasheet and by helping devs make better open-source drivers for AMD cards but still it lacks much in Linux (which I use more than I use Windows).
> After my card went kaput, I was really thinking of going back to AMD but then I thought about 3D gaming and my good friends here at TDF gave me good advise to change my mind. I still might buy some AMD GFX which they launch next, provided they fix their drivers also. So last chance before buying, get your priorities straight bro.



Very True mate. 
But I have a soft Corner for AMD so I think I will maintain that till I am at the brink , that would convinced me to have Nvdia and SLI rather than Xfiring  HD 7970s.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> If you want to mine bitcoins, then AMD all the way. Besides, there are specialized FPGA miners which are built for mining only and have very high hash rates.
> They will be ideal IMO. But adobe creative suite favors Nvidia as it supports CUDA. So you're going for a 780?


Adobe is going the neutral way with CS6 + future. Starting to phase out CUDA in some software. Mac OS X = most revenue for Adobe, even more than Windows. New Mac Pro = GCN.

*semiaccurate.com/2012/04/24/adobe-accellerates-cs6-with-opencl/

Adobe Creative Suite 6: Bye bye CUDA, Hello OpenCL! - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com

Adobe Community: FAQ: What features use the GPU and how do I troubleshoot GPU issues?



> Mercury Graphics Engine
> 
> The Mercury Graphics Engine (MGE) represents features that use video card, or GPU, acceleration. In Photoshop CS6, this new engine delivers near-instant results when editing with key tools such as Liquify, Warp, Lighting Effects and the Oil Paint filter. The new MGE delivers unprecedented responsiveness for a fluid feel as you work.
> 
> ...





Arnab said:


> I wouldnt go for HD 7950s, I will Have 2 HD 7970s Either of ASUS or Gigabyte.Do you think that would be a fair choice?
> Or Should I go with GTX 780 ?


Avoid Crossfire. Pick up HD 7970 over GTX 680 or may be GTX 770. If you want to go all the way, then get GTX 780.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

ico said:


> Avoid Crossfire. Pick up HD 7970 over GTX 680 or may be GTX 770. If you want to go all the way, then get GTX 780.



If AMD & bunch of sites are ri8(about so hyped new driver) then wouldn't be HD7970 CF better than single GTX780 (Arnab said HD7970CF) ??

BTW


Spoiler






> Note: Adobe tested laptop and desktop versions of the following cards. Be sure to download the latest driver for your specific model. (Laptop and desktop versions have slightly different names.)
> 
> nVidia GeForce 8000, 9000, 100, 200, 300, 400, 500 series
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> If AMD & bunch of sites are ri8(about so hyped new driver) then wouldn't be HD7970 CF better than single GTX780 (Arnab said HD7970CF) ??


Multi-GPU = always buggy.

Always single GPU for me.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 14, 2013)

ico said:


> Adobe is going the neutral way with CS6 + future. Starting to phase out CUDA in some software. Mac OS X = most revenue for Adobe, even more than Windows. New Mac Pro = GCN.
> 
> Adobe accelerates CS6 with OpenCL | SemiAccurate
> 
> ...



But As i heard about it , and now your link confims me too, Adobe is gonna use OpenCl structure Over CUDA. So Dont you think I shud stick with HD 7970? 
Also, any news of Upcoming AMD GPUs?




> Multi-GPU = always buggy.
> 
> Always single GPU for me.



Also, dont you think this Xfire Bug will be removed in upcoming driver updates?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> But As i heard about it , and now your link confims me too, Adobe is gonna use OpenCl structure Over CUDA. So Dont you think I shud stick with HD 7970?
> Also, any news of Upcoming AMD GPUs?



It won't use Open-cl over CUDA, but both. The mercury graphics engine is new in the CS6 suite and lacks CUDA. All other parts have CUDA support though.
Open-cl is new in adobe suite. Gotta see its performance over CUDA which was already tried and tested.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It won't use Open-cl over CUDA, but both. The mercury graphics engine is new in the CS6 suite and lacks CUDA. All other parts have CUDA support though.
> Open-cl is new in adobe suite. Gotta see its performance over CUDA which was already tried and tested.



hmm, pretty wired.Lets see what comes up.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Very True mate.
> But I have a soft Corner for AMD so I think I will maintain that till I am at the brink , that would convinced me to have Nvdia and SLI rather than Xfiring  HD 7970s.


I too have a soft corner for AMD and specially ASuS branded products of AMD  but sometimes you have to listen to your mind(price + Performance) rather than your heart(love)  .
What more, apart from some open compute applications and coin mining, nVidia and AMD both are almost as good as the other. So if you are price conscious, have no need of 3D games, don't want multi-gpu then definitely go with HD7970(was my first choice) otherwise look at nvidia.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 15, 2013)

ManiDhillon said:


> I too have a soft corner for AMD and specially ASuS branded products of AMD  but sometimes you have to listen to your mind(price + Performance) rather than your heart(love)  .
> What more, apart from some open compute applications and coin mining, nVidia and AMD both are almost as good as the other. So if you are price conscious, have no need of 3D games, don't want multi-gpu then definitely go with HD7970(was my first choice) otherwise look at nvidia.


Thanks mate.
I do want a Multi GPU setup , and like to xfire HD 7970s .But as ico said, multi GPU  is really always buggy .  
So, i am a bit confused : should i spend a bit more and take on gtx 780 , provided it performs good in Adobe applications  etc softwares....


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks mate.
> I do want a Multi GPU setup , and like to xfire HD 7970s .But as ico said, multi GPU  is really always buggy .
> So, i am a bit confused : should i spend a bit more and take on gtx 780 , provided it performs good in Adobe applications  etc softwares....



Actually, only crossfire is buggy at the moment and not SLI. Nvidia SLI has no frame pacing issues that crossfire has. Gameplay is butter smooth and FCAT tests have proved this.
AMD is releasing the driver at the end of this month and promises to fix these frame pacing issues.

If you want to game on a 1080p monitor, then i suggest a 760 SLI. Its cheaper than a single 780 and performs faster than a Titan, close to a 690 even at 2560x1600 resolutions.
It can handle everything you throw at it easily and has no such latency issues. Besides down the line, if you want to sell those gpu's, they'll fetch a higher resale value individually, than a single expensive card like 780.


----------



## varun004 (Jul 15, 2013)

multi gpu set ups run very hot. i had one and all components used to get extra hot with all that hot air exhausted from the gpus into the case. I used to keep the side panel off due to this and it ran cool. Noticed 4-5 degree drop in temps. Get a big case for multi gpu setups and several exhaust fans to pull out the hot air or buy blower fan type gpus.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Actually, only crossfire is buggy at the moment and not SLI. Nvidia SLI has no frame pacing issues that crossfire has. Gameplay is butter smooth and FCAT tests have proved this.
> AMD is releasing the driver at the end of this month and promises to fix these frame pacing issues.
> 
> If you want to game on a 1080p monitor, then i suggest a 760 SLI. Its cheaper than a single 780 and performs faster than a Titan, close to a 690 even at 2560x1600 resolutions.
> It can handle everything you throw at it easily and has no such latency issues. Besides down the line, if you want to sell those gpu's, they'll fetch a higher resale value individually, than a single expensive card like 780.



Thanks for Such a nice suggestion. 
I can easily grab up one GTX 760 now and another within 3-4 months. But do you think it will be up in market for that time. Nvidia cards are prone to quick  Off Set from Market that can waste my investment bro.So, confirm me with this and,

How about GTX 770? 
I think i can manage to get 2 of them within 5-6 months  , one after another...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks for Such a nice suggestion.
> I can easily grab up one GTX 760 now and another within 3-4 months. But do you think it will be up in market for that time. Nvidia cards are prone to quick  Off Set from Market that can waste my investment bro.So, confirm me with this and,
> 
> How about GTX 770?
> I think i can manage to get 2 of them within 5-6 months  , one after another...




no need to buy 1 card now and another 3-4 months after.
newer cards will be available then.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Thanks for Such a nice suggestion.
> I can easily grab up one GTX 760 now and another within 3-4 months. But do you think it will be up in market for that time. Nvidia cards are prone to quick  Off Set from Market that can waste my investment bro.So, confirm me with this and,
> 
> How about GTX 770?
> I think i can manage to get 2 of them within 5-6 months  , one after another...



770 sli will be a beast. Faster than a 690 too. But 760 sli will suffice for a 1080p monitor. 770 sli will be an overkill for a single 1080p monitor. 

Yeah you can pick one now and another after 2-3 months. That's because this time round, next gen gpu's are a while away. Nvidia's maxwell and AMD's volcanic islands will launch around Q2 next year.

AMD will launch Curacau XT and Hainan XT this october/november as a fight against Titan and 780 ( probably). They are not volcanic islands but sea-islands. A 760 SLI is still going to be faster than these single gpu solutions and like i said, you can always sell individual gpu's at good price. 

*P.S* When doing sli, opt for reference 760 cards with a centrifugal cooler i.e only one fan at the side. This setting is ideal for multigpu as it throws air outside through its vents, rather than spewing hot air inside the cabinet.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 770 sli will be a beast. Faster than a 690 too. But 760 sli will suffice for a 1080p monitor. 770 sli will be an overkill for a single 1080p monitor.
> 
> Yeah you can pick one now and another after 2-3 months. That's because this time round, next gen gpu's are a while away. Nvidia's maxwell and AMD's volcanic islands will launch around Q2 next year.
> 
> ...



I would disagree about reference coolers. The RAM in the reference designs and many custom designs are not evenly cooled. All the models I've seen other than the Galaxy/ KFA2 non-reference GTX 760s have some of the RAM in the back of the PCB.

In a multi-GPU configuration this is not advisable because the space between the two GPUs gets VERY HOT, and the uneven cooling in case of the memory is not good for the health of the second GPU.

The CM 690 is a case that can easily handle non-reference coolers, and the only GTX 760s I can recommend are the non-reference ones released by Galaxy/KFA2. They are also very easy to clean, so any accumulated dust can be removed with a brush without removing the heatsink from the cooler.

I would have agreed with you if only the memory unevenness was not there in the 760.

@arnab:
For 1080p, you really do not need SLI. If you really want to go the SLI route get the Galaxy GTX 760 GC eyes closed. But if you want to save on power draw and still get excellent performance get a GTX 780, if possible the EVGA superclocked model with the titan cooler.

You could also wait for AMD to release it's volcanic islands (HD 9XXX).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

just get a fast single gpu imo. no need to go sli/cfx route after 3-4 months. HD9000 are coming in october. u cant say about performance of those new gpus. ofcourse a single gpu wont be as fast as 2 but u wont like to spend on a slower one if they turn out faster.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 770 sli will be a beast. Faster than a 690 too. But 760 sli will suffice for a 1080p monitor. 770 sli will be an overkill for a single 1080p monitor.
> 
> Yeah you can pick one now and another after 2-3 months. That's because this time round, next gen gpu's are a while away. Nvidia's maxwell and AMD's volcanic islands will launch around Q2 next year.
> 
> ...



So, it would be a good choice you think ? 


 Curacau XT and Hainan XT would be much costilier than 2 Gtx 770s that i am quite sure. But other upcoming nextgen Gpus wouldnt bother much i hope ? ? ? Are you sure the next gen architecture will not be of much hype and that my SLI setup still performs well enough to to play in Multi Monitor setupfor quite amount of days to come....

any idea how much Aruba would cost?

Let me know



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> just get a fast single gpu imo. no need to go sli/cfx route after 3-4 months. HD9000 are coming in october. u cant say about performance of those new gpus. ofcourse a single gpu wont be as fast as 2 but u wont like to spend on a slower one if they turn out faster.


Agreed , so You want me to wait and make my funds?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 15, 2013)

I think lets wait for the ned of this Month and see how the new AMD driver will perform in multi-gpu setup. Since OP is spending lot  money, waiting for the new driver to verfy all the possibilities is the best solution.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 17, 2013)

So , I would request everyone who dropped in this thread . Please be subscribed and reply whoever see any driver update 1st. 


I am waiting ......


----------



## Cilus (Jul 17, 2013)

It will be on 31st july.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*

*Finally got the card:*
As promised posting pictures and Benchmark with 3DMark 11. I don't know what these benches can show but I haven't installed any games yet, so have to wait for actual FPS on Crysis 3 etc etc.



Spoiler



*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (1).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (2).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (3).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (4).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (5).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (6).jpg
*manidhillon.com/GTX/GTX (7).jpg



*3DMark 11 Result:*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Benchmark result


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hello,
> I am just planning to buy a gfx card pretty soon but I am really confused with which one should i GO.
> 
> My Current Budget is 35K and I was planning to go for HD 7970 VporX 3gb few days back. Now I saw rolling in their Nvdia Gtx 780 out inmarket with price tag of 47K , and now following that 770 is on market too. Both of these cards are performing well and better than HD 7970.
> ...



Instead go for Zotac GTX760 2GB x 2 =Titan. SO GTX760 is costing 20.5k at present.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*



ManiDhillon said:


> *Finally got the card:*
> As promised posting pictures and Benchmark with 3DMark 11. I don't know what these benches can show but I haven't installed any games yet, so have to wait for actual FPS on Crysis 3 etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...



All i have to say is i'm


----------



## vickybat (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*



ManiDhillon said:


> *Finally got the card:*
> As promised posting pictures and Benchmark with 3DMark 11. I don't know what these benches can show but I haven't installed any games yet, so have to wait for actual FPS on Crysis 3 etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow......so finally you've bagged the beast. Congrats mate. 

Do post some FPS numbers of Crysis 3 with highest settings along with others.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 24, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*



vickybat said:


> Wow......so finally you've bagged the beast. Congrats mate.
> 
> Do post some FPS numbers of Crysis 3 with highest settings along with others.



Yes Vicky, I want to see that too.

God, its a beast man, did you get those games in actual? As the blacklist is not yet in market so will you get that? 


thanks for taking time to post, update it soon we are all waiting. 




> Instead go for Zotac GTX760 2GB x 2 =Titan. SO GTX760 is costing 20.5k at present.



Nice , but i am waiting for upcoming amd GPUs bro. Cilus said me to do so.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

I am a little lost here .. is it going to be AMD 8 or 9 series gpus ?


----------



## Arnab (Jul 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> I am a little lost here .. is it going to be AMD 8 or 9 series gpus ?



Along with that I would also like to know about Nvidia's Latest Volta architecture or any Upcoming Nextgen Gpu Models that can hit the market this year.

Anyone to help guys????


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

the waiting game can go on for forever but if you really want to have a gpu just get one now .. sure, lots of gpus with better performance will come later but going with a gpu when you really need one to play all games with every eye candy turned on is not a bad decision by any means I mean the 4-6 months advantage you have over the next gen big gpu release is enough for some quality gaming time in which you will be able to complete lots of good games and we all know how precious time is. So don't be late for the party


----------



## DDIF (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*



Arnab said:


> Yes Vicky, I want to see that too.
> 
> God, its a beast man, did you get those games in actual? As the blacklist is not yet in market so will you get that?
> 
> ...



Out of town friends, when I get back I will post detailed results.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, 
Can any one update regarding Nvdia Volta Architecture , will it be out this year?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2013)

Buddy, nVidia's next architecture is Maxwell. Volta is scheduled to launch at 2016.


----------



## Arnab (Jul 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, nVidia's next architecture is Maxwell. Volta is scheduled to launch at 2016.



Hmm True, I just saw it. Sorry i havent seen it earlier,
Can you Tell me about the Maxwell, will it be up soon? 

I am thinking to Pile up either two Gtx760s or Gtx 770s but as you know i am more off to AMD Structures so just waiting for your advice.

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

No, Maxwell is scheduled for next year. And lest wait for couple of days...for the review of AMD's fixed Driver.


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Cilus,
Do you like Arnab to wait untill Oct as AMD is launching there new Series on that month?
Don't you think it would be better for him to wait ???


----------



## Cilus (Jul 29, 2013)

October is a long way.


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jul 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> October is a long way.



Then What you suggest him to do ? If Xfire reports became Good Enough after Driver updates?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Here is Zotac Nvidia GTX 780 3GB*



vickybat said:


> Wow......so finally you've bagged the beast. Congrats mate.
> 
> Do post some FPS numbers of Crysis 3 with highest settings along with others.


Hmmm, The Crysis 3 update is taking too long to load, very slow speed on Origin servers.
But I have Benched MetroLL by their Benchmark tool.
here is the *result*.
When I finish Downloading Crysis 3, I will post that too, f&^k*g origin should check their servers.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 31, 2013)

~~EA~~


Spoiler



EA ITHelpdesk Person1: Sir we are experiencing heavy user load we need more servers. 

EA Manager1 : (seeing last month's server assciated bill & user satisfaction) hmm! we are creating customer satisfaction & that too we are not even receiving continuous money. Let's remove few servers. 

Sr.Manager to Manager1: Very good decision. You saved lots of money but you created some customer satisfaction so your performance is average.
EA ITHelpdesk Person1: Let's create band based download service & charge few bucks for premium bands for faster download. Free band : highest 1Mbps & premium paid band: Unlimited.

Sr.Manager to ITHelpdesk Person1: Now that's the words I was searching for. You are promoted effective immediately.

Sr.Manager to Manager 1: Look (pointing to the ITHelpdesk Guy) this guy will make a very good manager. Perhaps even better than you.

Manager 1: (being very sad) returned to his desk.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 31, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ~~EA~~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



LOL


----------



## Arnab (Jul 31, 2013)

So, Any Driver Update Yet?


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2013)

nah, it's still 13.4 Final and 13.6 beta release on their website but there's a new driver update which is almost ready - AMD Catalyst 13.8 WHQL and a beta version too.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> nah, it's still 13.4 Final and 13.6 beta release on their website but there's a new driver update which is almost ready - AMD Catalyst 13.8 WHQL and a beta version too.



Raid. Frag. Dominate your games. | GAME.AMD.COM

Delayed by 24 hrs..


----------



## S.S gadgets (Aug 1, 2013)

1st August- Release date (13.8)


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

13.8 beta released :
AMD Catalyst

and here's a review to go with it 
Frame Rating: Catalyst 13.8 Brings Frame Pacing to AMD Radeon | PC Perspective


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

Here are some more reviews on 13.8 driver:-
AMD Framepacing Catalyst 13.8 driver examined with FCAT - Article
AnandTech | AMD Frame Pacing Explored: Catalyst 13.8 Brings Consistency to Crossfire


----------



## Arnab (Aug 3, 2013)

Still not all Smoke Got cleared , Does It?

Let me know Cilus, we are awaiting your suggestion. Meanwhile I am going through your given links,. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


topgear said:


> 13.8 beta released :
> AMD Catalyst
> 
> and here's a review to go with it
> Frame Rating: Catalyst 13.8 Brings Frame Pacing to AMD Radeon | PC Perspective





Thanks Top, For this.

Now I really want to know what should I do. 
Wait, Buy or whatever. Please update!


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

like the Anandtech review pointed there's still room for improvement in DX9, OpenGL and multi monitor setups with super high res but for single monitor and DX10 and 11 titles frame pace issue has been solved mostly but considering it's only a beta release in the future driver versions would be more good in solving this frame pacing/latency issue greatly. Anyway, do keep in mind at the end of the day it's a software solution only unlike nvidia for which this frame pacing thing works at HW level so let's say AMD's upcoming desktop gpus will have hardware feature like nvidia to eliminate this frame pace issue completely unlike the software solution as of now.* So if you can wait *or else going with HD7970 and get another one later is not a wrong decision either.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> like the Anandtech review pointed there's still room for improvement in DX9, OpenGL and multi monitor setups with super high res but for single monitor and DX10 and 11 titles frame pace issue has been solved mostly but considering it's only a beta release in the future driver versions would be more good in solving this frame pacing/latency issue greatly. Anyway, do keep in mind at the end of the day it's a software solution only unlike nvidia for which this frame pacing thing works at HW level so let's say AMD's upcoming desktop gpus will have hardware feature like nvidia to eliminate this frame pace issue completely unlike the software solution as of now.* So if you can wait *or else going with HD7970 and get another one later is not a wrong decision either.



OK TOP, I got that..
But Gtx770 4GB vrsn  wont be a good choice you mean?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2013)

What is the price of the 4GB version of GTX 770? I don;t think it is below 35K. For 1080P 2GB or 3GB is enough. before purchasing, do consider the price/performance ratio also. You can get a HD 7970 OC version below 30K (around 28K/29K) and even a normal 2GB 770 at at 32K. With that you won't get any improvement over 4 to 4% at maximum. If you go through the review, you will find out that in most reviewers option that although AMD CF solution is still behind nVidia, while gaming, you will hardly notice any issues and with newer driver update, you will get more improvement in that area. So make your decision accordingly. In pen and paper, those differences look real big but while gaming when your concentration is on Gameplay, you can hardly differentiate between an nvidia SLI and AMD CF with the latest drivers. But if you record the game play video and then watch it, you might find some of the glitches.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2013)

Arnab said:


> OK TOP, I got that..
> But Gtx770 4GB vrsn  wont be a good choice you mean?



is this even available in here ? and I agree with cilus on this that 2 - 3 GB memory ought be enough for 1080p ,, just for info I've seen BF3 eating up almost 2.5GB ram while running at 1440P


----------



## Arnab (Aug 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> What is the price of the 4GB version of GTX 770? I don;t think it is below 35K. For 1080P 2GB or 3GB is enough. before purchasing, do consider the price/performance ratio also. You can get a HD 7970 OC version below 30K (around 28K/29K) and even a normal 2GB 770 at at 32K. With that you won't get any improvement over 4 to 4% at maximum. If you go through the review, you will find out that in most reviewers option that although AMD CF solution is still behind nVidia, while gaming, you will hardly notice any issues and with newer driver update, you will get more improvement in that area. So make your decision accordingly. In pen and paper, those differences look real big but while gaming when your concentration is on Gameplay, you can hardly differentiate between an nvidia SLI and AMD CF with the latest drivers. But if you record the game play video and then watch it, you might find some of the glitches.




Thanks Cilus for such  a wonder full suggestion , I appreciate. But I have few queries before I take my step.
*
Dont you think GTX 770 architecture is a bit advance than hd 7970 ?,*. No.... i am no Pro who know everything about rendering but I am sure you know so I would like you to be as detail as possible to me. 
If its same Like hd7970 in all functions, how is that? 


Also, If i buy a HD 7970 now it would take me at least 5-6 mnth to CF another . By that time I fear it would be in market or not??? 


I have planned to extend my Resolution, but if  you insist I can be with same resolution but shift to a bigger sized monitor.. Do you like that?



topgear said:


> is this even available in here ? and I agree with cilus on this that 2 - 3 GB memory ought be enough for 1080p ,, just for info I've seen BF3 eating up almost 2.5GB ram while running at 1440P



See , I will change my monitor size and may extend my resolution too...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2013)

Arnab, GTX 770 is not a new card, it is a old wine in new bottle. It uses the same GPU as of GTX 680 but uses better PCB and better Memory chips which enables it run at higher speed and provide much memory bandwidth. The architecture is exactly same as GTX 600 series. Don't confuse GTX 780 with it, GTX 780 is based on advanced architecture used in GTX Titan.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Arnab, GTX 770 is not a new card, it is a old wine in new bottle. It uses the same GPU as of GTX 680 but uses better PCB and better Memory chips which enables it run at higher speed and provide much memory bandwidth. The architecture is exactly same as GTX 600 series. Don't confuse GTX 780 with it, GTX 780 is based on advanced architecture used in GTX Titan.



So should i go with Gtx 780 Buddy? and if possible will sli it afterwards?

Or AMD is the best option?


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

GTX 780 is the second fastest single gpu - so if you can go with it without any second thought.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 6, 2013)

In fact some of the Factory OC 780 surpress GTX Titan's performance.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In fact some of the Factory OC 780 surpress GTX Titan's performance.



Then i am going for the OC versions. 

Ok Guys?



topgear said:


> GTX 780 is the second fastest single gpu - so if you can go with it without any second thought.



Ok TOP

Ok, so I just called SMC international and they said ASUS DC2 version will not be available for around 2 months due to over demand.

Gigabyte OC version they have for 47K ,..... god Too much Pricey:eeksign:


What to do Guys????


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 6, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Then i am going for the OC versions.
> 
> Ok Guys?
> 
> ...



Do they have the asus dc2 version in stock?

If they are quoting 47k including tax for the gigabyte windforce oc version of the 780, you can go ahead and buy it.

Else if you don't get any non-reference 780, go for a reference 780,the titan cooler looks better than any non reference cooler and also keeps the temps down.A single 780 is enough for your needs.

Look for upgrading next when maxwell or volcanic island gpu's come out in q3 or q4 2014.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 6, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Do they have the asus dc2 version in stock?
> 
> If they are quoting 47k including tax for the gigabyte windforce oc version of the 780, you can go ahead and buy it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rock,
I will go for a oc Version or sure. 
I have planned to do a High Resolution set up in coming days. 

I am still waiting for Cilus Advice....


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Do they have the asus dc2 version in stock?
> 
> If they are quoting 47k including tax for the gigabyte windforce oc version of the 780, you can go ahead and buy it.
> 
> ...



leap of faith  SMC is good at providing after sales support .. so no issue on this but still I prefer DC2 most but if you like stock coler primeabgb has the sus GTX 780 with stock cooler at 49.5k though call/mail them to know about the exact price .....


----------



## Cilus (Aug 7, 2013)

I think Gigabyte GTX 780 OC @ 47K is a real good choice. Most of the reviews have shown that when overclocked properly, GTX 780 can suppress the gaming performance of GTX Titan in mot of games. Now Arnab, tell me one thing; are you planning to SLI to GTX 780 in future and getting the 1st one for now? If not then you can get two GTX 760 which is priced similarly lile a GTX 660 (around 20 to 21K) and SLI them. Their performance is way over single GTX 780 and comes almost 8K cheaper. Nvidia also has better driver support for SLI


----------



## vickybat (Aug 7, 2013)

I would suggest to wait for AMD's Curacao and Hainan cards. Curacao is supposed to be a competitor of 780. If AMD can price them competitively as well as perform above expectations, then bagging one of them will be a very good idea. I suggest to wait a while. 47k is indeed a big amount and will hurt a lot if curacao will perform like 780 costing 35k.

Btw check the latest 780 sli review

*hardocp.com/article/2013/08/06/nvidia_geforce_gtx_780_sli_video_card_review#.UgH4o5JTAzI

They give a much better experience than 3 7970 ghz tri-fire. Radeons are indeed a disaster currently at eyefinity resolutions.
No wonder our forum member d3p was troubled so much.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 7, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I think Gigabyte GTX 780 OC @ 47K is a real good choice. Most of the reviews have shown that when overclocked properly, GTX 780 can suppress the gaming performance of GTX Titan in mot of games. Now Arnab, tell me one thing; are you planning to SLI to GTX 780 in future and getting the 1st one for now? If not then you can get two GTX 760 which is priced similarly lile a GTX 660 (around 20 to 21K) and SLI them. Their performance is way over single GTX 780 and comes almost 8K cheaper. Nvidia also has better driver support for SLI



Yes Cilus, I am quite sure to SLI in coming days.Within-5-6 months may be. I just need some advance architecture that will keep me in front a bit. 
Now you say What should I do.
Also, will it fruitful to wait for AMD Cards coming in? How sure they will hit the market in OCTOBER?



vickybat said:


> I would suggest to wait for AMD's Curacao and Hainan cards. Curacao is supposed to be a competitor of 780. If AMD can price them competitively as well as perform above expectations, then bagging one of them will be a very good idea. I suggest to wait a while. 47k is indeed a big amount and will hurt a lot if curacao will perform like 780 costing 35k.
> 
> Btw check the latest 780 sli review
> 
> ...




I know HD 7970 Is good but the problem is its already been quite a few days since it released and new GPUs will hit the market soon .

But it will be too late to wait for AMD Gpus as you cant be sure they will hit the market in October, Can you?


----------



## Arnab (Aug 9, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In GCN architecture, AMD has designed their memory modules not for just higher bandwidth but for superior computing power too. They are designed in such a manner that programmers will find it easy to program with GPU computing based languages. In fact wider memory bus does have higher performance impact when coupled with wider memory bus. In GCN, AMD actually brought best of the both world, not just gaming performance or Compute performance.If you look at it closely, you will find it is more like a CPU buss of a many core CPU architecture where multiple cluster of memory bus can access Video Ram simultaneously and assign threads more efficiently to the different compute engines fo better efficiency and resource utilization. Also the design is suitable for X86 type memory management techniques which helps the programmers greatly to optimize the code blocks.
> In Kepler design, nVidia almost completely omits the GPU computing part and focused on pre gaming performance. Their memory bus is more like fetching as much data as possible in every clock cycle to feed the CUDA cores. Now in gaming, the design is the best case as here GPU needs to perform very limited number of operations over millions of pixels and coordinates. But in case of general programming, not all the time, you have a huge chunk of data available for a single operation. Here the data needs be divided into smaller groups based on the type of instructions which are needed to be operated over them. in that case, more number of memory bus clusters (384 bit bus is divided into 6 chunks of memory controller of 64 bit width, each handling 512 MB of memory Block), can independently fetch data from their respective memory locations simultaneously and assign them to different memory compute engines. It also makes Thread scheduling more easier.


_
After reading this I might get inclined to waiting for the Upcoming AMD GPUs .
As far as I know , AMD wont do much of Price hike if its bringing in R9 D970  with 25% Performance increase to that of HD 7970 Ghz Edi. 
*videocardz.com/45324/possible-specs-of-the-amd-volcanic-islands-hawaii-gpu*
*
It needs to compete with Gtx 700 Series  so I am hoping the price will be well enough within 40K . _

*What ALL of you say now??? Am I doing Right ? *


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

Arnab said:


> waiting for the Upcoming AMD GPUs .



May make sense but cannot say how long you have to wait(this kind of wait may prolong forever)
Cause the current driver has brought hell of difference also since you are gaming @ 1440p AMD seems sensible...

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_Lightning/6.html

I found these benchmarks very interesting.
AMD cards perform relatively better above 1080p.

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_770_Lightning/6.html

I found these benchmarks very interesting.
AMD cards perform relatively better above 1080p.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

Armab, you can go for this instead. Makes much sense:

Radeon HD 7990 Price Cut to $799 After Catalyst 13.8 Release


----------



## Arnab (Aug 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Armab, you acn go for this instead. Makes much:
> 
> Radeon HD 7990 Price Cut to $799 After Catalyst 13.8 Release



Hey Man surely i can. and latter either i will xfire or not that doesn't even matter.
For how much do you think i will gt this? within 50k ?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

^^ Arnab i think 7990 isn't available in online shops in India now. The stocks must have exhausted.
Wait for the new prices to reflect here in India. Contact your nearest dealer like MD computers or Vedant.

Contact Cilus if possible.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Arnab i think 7990 isn't available in online shops in India now. The stocks must have exhausted.
> Wait for the new prices to reflect here in India. Contact your nearest dealer like MD computers or Vedant.
> 
> Contact Cilus if possible.



Thanks, I am waiting. You please update if you see anything...
Cilus is already looking into the thread , let see what he says.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is something Inspiring i saw, 

AMD to Announce GPU Codenamed Hawaii in Hawaii Sept 25 - Bright Side Of News*


Please folks, update me on this.

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2013)

the upcoming flagship gpu from AMD is supposed to give better performance than Titan - now if this happens the price of Titan is going to fall. Now HD7990 with reduced price looks like a better option but still AMD needs to fix the short comings of FPF [ frame pacing fix ] driver very quickly to make HD7990 more attractive. Now with all these chnages with team red nvidia won't sit silently and may release some new products too after that.

Anyway, so now you have three options :

1. Get the flagship AMD gpu after it's release on this year and CF later by adding one more later.
2. Get 2x Titan or GTX 780 if the prices comes down after the release of of the above.
3. Get a HD7990 with updated price but this may cost you 55-60k and wait for better driver.

BTW, I've a little question : 2x HD7970 GHz in CF or one HD7990 which one is better in terms of heat generation [ runs coolers ], consumes less power and is more durable [ read gpu lasts long ] ??


----------



## S.S gadgets (Aug 12, 2013)

Of Course, a single HD 7990 is better in terms of low heat generation , consumes less power than 2* 7970 GHZ  edition and low noise too...

Single 7990 is the best option rather than opting 2* 7970 with stuttering issues in CF.

AMD needs to be more conscious about the new upcoming drivers


----------



## Arnab (Aug 12, 2013)

topgear said:


> the upcoming flagship gpu from AMD is supposed to give better performance than Titan - now if this happens the price of Titan is going to fall. Now HD7990 with reduced price looks like a better option but still AMD needs to fix the short comings of FPF [ frame pacing fix ] driver very quickly to make HD7990 more attractive. Now with all these chnages with team red nvidia won't sit silently and may release some new products too after that.
> 
> Anyway, so now you have three options :
> 
> ...



Hm, I am much interested to go in for HD 7990 but .

 Does the price cut has yet been active in India? I saw amazon selling at just $699 so how much would you expect it to be here? 
And, what would be the Cost of Hawaii do you think ?


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 12, 2013)

If you have waited this long, I would advice you to w8 for the amd next gen gpu's to see how they stack up against the titan and 780 and also the pricing.If they are priced well and outperform a 780, you can go for a 9950, as I am almost sure that it will be 5-7% slower than a 9970 while being 20-25% cheaper.Then later you can add another 9950 in cfx for unmatched performance


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 12, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> If you have waited this long, I would advice you to w8 for the amd next gen gpu's to see how they stack up against the titan and 780 and also the pricing.If they are priced well and outperform a 780, you can go for a 9950, as I am almost sure that it will be 5-7% slower than a 9970 while being 20-25% cheaper.Then later you can add another 9950 in cfx for unmatched performance



the question is when will it come and by the time it comes to the market the prices of existing 7xx series will be stabilized making it better vfm........


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2013)

*@ Arnab*

Why don't you give the 760 sli a try? At 40k, it will simply kill a 7970 or 770 at 1080p and power consumption is surprisingly low too.
If you have a good ATX board ( which you have as per your siggy), then i suggest you to get two of these:

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

These are reference cards and the centrifugal cooler is ideal for multi-gpu setups. You'll get 5 years of zotac warranty for each card and performance is much much higher than a single 7970/770.

You'll save considerable amount of money with considerable performance to boot. This is a better choice than a 7990 whose cost is not at all justifiable in an Indian context. Spending more than 40k for 1080p gaming is not wise.

SLI is pretty consistent too. No issues on that front. Geforce drivers also automatically download latest sli game profiles as soon as they release. 
I strongly recommend to invest in a 760 sli. Even AMD's upcoming flagship gpu against titan won't beat this combo. 

*760 SLI is faster than GTX TITAN and just below a 690 and costing 20k less. *

GeForce GTX 760 SLI review - Introduction


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

Bro, Will the price Cut of 7990 take too much time to come up here in India? 
Then I shall wait for Hawai? Or can go with GTX 780.??

I wont be taking Gtx 760 as i dont have any rush doing sli, i just want to have a latest architecture, GTX 780 is good i think for that. 

Let me know Please. 




vickybat said:


> *@ Arnab*
> 
> Why don't you give the 760 sli a try? At 40k, it will simply kill a 7970 or 770 at 1080p and power consumption is surprisingly low too.
> If you have a good ATX board ( which you have as per your siggy), then i suggest you to get two of these:
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Bro, Will the price Cut of 7990 take too much time to come up here in India?
> Then I shall wait for Hawai? Or can go with GTX 780.??
> 
> I wont be taking Gtx 760 as i dont have any rush doing sli, i just want to have a latest architecture, GTX 780 is good i think for that.
> ...



Don't fall for architectures mate. The upcoming amd cards don't sport any new architecture but a rehash of GCN. Same goes for 780 which is a minor rehash of kepler.
Don't forget 760's belong to the same kepler architectures which is known for its incredible efficiency.

Expect new architectures in amd's volcanic islands and nvidia's maxwell. They are not going to launch this year and the upcoming amd cards are not volcanic islands.
So realistically speaking, you're not waiting for any new architecture.

If SLI is in your budget that too being as efficient as a powerful single card, then why not go for it? Its even considerably cheaper, being 8k more than a 770 and 12k less than a 780.
Its also faster than a titan. For 1080p, performance over this is an overkill and waste of money.

Both the 690 and 7990 are waste of money for 1080p gaming. You pay extra for nothing. Side by side, there will be no gameplay differences between a 760 sli and 7990 especially at 1080p. The latter will appear significant only at multimonitor resolutions, while not forgetting 760 sli can also handle the same.

Think again. Our forum member gameranand has a 7870 crossfire for 1080p gaming and he's extremely happy. 760 sli is even more powerful than that setup. You don't have to pay 50+k for 1080p gaming as you won't see any differences. Besides 780 is slower than 760 sli and that too by a big margin. Think about it.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 14, 2013)

Ok Bro, As you say .
Waiting for Cilus then to confirm and i will go for it.
So , Next Gen GPUs will come up next year HUH? 



vickybat said:


> Don't fall for architectures mate. The upcoming amd cards don't sport any new architecture but a rehash of GCN. Same goes for 780 which is a minor rehash of kepler.
> Don't forget 760's belong to the same kepler architectures which is known for its incredible efficiency.
> 
> Expect new architectures in amd's volcanic islands and nvidia's maxwell. They are not going to launch this year and the upcoming amd cards are not volcanic islands.
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2013)

Wait for the HD 9000. They are going to be launched at September as per the rumor.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 14, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Ok Bro, As you say .
> Waiting for Cilus then to confirm and i will go for it.
> So , Next Gen GPUs will come up next year HUH?



Yes, next gen gpu's from both camps will show up next year. HD 9000 is no new architecture and they can no way beat a 760 sli in performance.
Even so, they are going to have exorbitant prices in india at launch. Expect prices upwards of 50k.

I say grab the reference zotac cards with 5 year warranty. You'll have ample performance at your disposal.
No point in waiting actually.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 14, 2013)

Arey man, what is the harm for waiting a little now. Although HD 9000 series is a tweaked GCN 1.0 architecture, it does have some changes and lets wait for couple of days before making the decision. There will be two versions and if OP can manage the CF of the cheaper version then that might be the best solution.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Arey man, what is the harm for waiting a little now. Although HD 9000 series is a tweaked GCN 1.0 architecture, it does have some changes and lets wait for couple of days before making the decision. There will be two versions and if OP can manage the CF of the cheaper version then that might be the best solution.



Yes Cilus, 

I can wait around 1 month..No issues, but More than that would be some problem. 

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

Wait for HD9xxx but if you can't get one even after waiting for a month consider getting Galaxy GTX 780 [ HOF ] 

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1376280388OaKRudmCMk_1_7_l.jpg

it's not only the performance but the looks of the card is way too great.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 15, 2013)

Sure Top, but i wont get warranty here. WILL I??


topgear said:


> Wait for HD9xxx but if you can't get one even after waiting for a month consider getting Galaxy GTX 780 [ HOF ]
> 
> *www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1376280388OaKRudmCMk_1_7_l.jpg
> 
> it's not only the performance but the looks of the card is way too great.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Sure Top, but i wont get warranty here. WILL I??



Sure why not. Galaxy has good presence in India. You'll ofcourse get full 3 years of warranty here. Flipkart stocks Galaxy cards all the time.
780 HOF is beast. Out of the box, its well faster than a titan and when overclocked, it performs like a 690.

Must say, its the fastest 780 out there and the cooler is one of the best. Buy it eyes closed if you find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 15, 2013)

But Flipkart charge a lot, refer to me what other place i can get it from..

How much will be its Price around?



vickybat said:


> Sure why not. Galaxy has good presence in India. You'll ofcourse get full 3 years of warranty here. Flipkart stocks Galaxy cards all the time.
> 780 HOF is beast. Out of the box, its well faster than a titan and when overclocked, it performs like a 690.
> 
> Must say, its the fastest 780 out there and the cooler is one of the best. Buy it eyes closed if you find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> But Flipkart charge a lot, refer to me what other place i can get it from..
> 
> How much will be its Price around?



The price is $690 - so here you can expect it at around 50k.


----------



## S.S gadgets (Aug 16, 2013)

Will He Get Warranty of it in India? From where should it be bought, I dont know any local store who keep Galaxy Cards and give RMA , 

plz suggest


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2013)

S.S gadgets said:


> Will He Get Warranty of it in India? From where should it be bought, I dont know any local store who keep Galaxy Cards and give RMA ,
> 
> plz suggest



Technology And Gadgets

Technology And Gadgets

I hope you got your answers buddy.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey Buddy, 
I called these guys and they said they will provide evrything and have local dealer out here in WB too.
Forgot to ask the price though  

Any help on that?



vickybat said:


> Technology And Gadgets
> 
> Technology And Gadgets
> 
> I hope you got your answers buddy.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hey Buddy,
> I called these guys and they said they will provide evrything and have local dealer out here in WB too.
> Forgot to ask the price though
> 
> Any help on that?



Since you had called, try and call them again about the price.
Can they arrange a 780 hof?? 

In the meantime, check this beast here:

[YOUTUBE]NyheWOj6h04[/YOUTUBE]

I suggest to grab the 780 HOF if available. Damn thing is faster than a Titan out of the box!!!!.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks man for the video. 
Ya they said HOF will be in within 3 week. But i forgot to ask the price so if you could help me with that plz? 




vickybat said:


> Since you had called, try and call them again about the price.
> Can they arrange a 780 hof??
> 
> In the meantime, check this beast here:
> ...


----------



## Arnab (Sep 16, 2013)

Any Update Regarding Coming up Hawai???????


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Any Update Regarding Coming up Hawai???????



Official announcement on 25th Sept. by AMD.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

u know there are people who just bought 780 just to play dota................


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Any Update Regarding Coming up Hawai???????



from why I've read HD9xxx s going to be released on October but I'm sure you will get them before Christmas anyway


----------



## Arnab (Sep 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> from why I've read HD9xxx s going to be released on October but I'm sure you will get them before Christmas anyway



These are getting very late... 
I really need to change my GPU now. At least within October


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2013)

then GTX 780 is all you can get and if the news are correct Nvidia is working on GTX 750 ti and GTX 790


----------



## Arnab (Sep 22, 2013)

Ya, I am targeting  Gigabyte 780 OC 3GD

Any Review Of it?


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2013)

check these out :

GIGABYTE GTX 780 OC Windforce x3 (Rev 2.0) Review - Introduction
Three GeForce GTX 780 Graphics Cards Reviewed. Page 4 - X-bit labs
Gigabyte GTX 780 OC Windforce | Pure Overclock
Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce 3X OC Review

these should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Arnab (Sep 26, 2013)

AMD unveils Radeon R9 and R7 series video cards, unifying graphics code for PCs and consoles

Saying Pre Order Starts from OCT 3rd ???


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

the way AMD promising next gen graphics with these cards, it will undoubtedly be a worthy waiting to get one of them in hands..even if one is targeting the 780, its price may be (unlikely but possible) cut down in q1-2014, though its sad that AMD comes late in india for some strange reason, tough call but i would wait.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 27, 2013)

nvidia is likely to cut down the prices of their current gpu lineups as amd has announced their new set of gpus(with a wired naming).


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

Arnab said:


> AMD unveils Radeon R9 and R7 series video cards, unifying graphics code for PCs and consoles
> 
> Saying Pre Order Starts from OCT 3rd ???



R9 and R7 series is what everyone talking about but if AMD can bring the HD7970 [ R9 280X ] at $299 into our market without any extra fat [ read expense ] then I think I might get one or may be a GTX 770 if it comes down to this price point


----------



## vickybat (Sep 28, 2013)

The Mantle API is what makes waiting for R series tempting.


----------



## Arnab (Sep 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The Mantle API is what makes waiting for R series tempting.



Yes, This Mantle as thy are saying lowers the CPU processing and provides something more advanced that any Gpu has every come up with. 

I think I should wait anyway, What say VICKY & TOP?


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2013)

^^ yes, you should wait. Mantle is interesting although it will also work on HD 7000 cards. These will also have a price cut....and most of R series cards are rebrands anyway.

I'm closing this thread now. It hasn't gone anywhere. People should come up with a dedicated thread to discuss the new AMD GPUs.


----------

